# plants too big !!!! need help



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

well, as stated in the title, my plants have grown to big to be contained in the grow room. i need to find a safe way to reduce the size of the plants so they can make it through flowering...need help fast..any suggestions welcome.(recent plant pics can be seen on the last page of my journal)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

okay  how  long  they   been  in  flower?    can  ya  tie  them  down and  pull  a  bit  everyday?   what   strain  too...some  stretch  more  then  others  in  flower...take  care  and  be safe


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

they've been in flower for 1 week...but they are HUGE!!!! i'm thinking amputation....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

you  can  just  dont  take  more  then  1/3...take  as  less  as  possable...ya  still  may  need  to  tie  down...could  stretch  up  into  3rd  wk...just  my  thaughts...take  care  and  be safe:48:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

did you see the pics ??? i'm for sure gonna have to do both...i just don't know where to start..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

can i still clone them safely ??? i made a DIY bubble cloner and have more candidates than i could need....ARRRGGG!!!! i hate it when this happens..


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey there PUFF MONKEY,

     You certainly can prune, only you will need to put them back into veg. The reason for this is to get them healed quickly. Lights on 24/7 will promote growth which is also how you heal them up faster. I know you don't want the extra growth right no, and when you seriously prune you will temporarily stunt the growth. 
 Veg needs to only continue long enough for the cut sites to heal over, then whip them back into flowering. You can do all this in flower mode also, but then you risk hermy from the stress, and some delay in the flowering process as it will take much longer to heal the wounds.

  In a veg state you can actually cut wood if need be. Not in flower though, way too much stress. and last but not least remember that you are growing a weed that can be so hardy that it can grow through the cracks in a side walk.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

thats what i'm worried aboot..hermies...could i buy some trellis and simply "pull" them down away from the lights without damaging them ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

IMO...you  will  be  fine..Itss  the  clones staying in  flower  cycle  i  think  is  what  Kings  talking  about  hermie...good  luck  and  keeep  us  posted


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 27, 2009)

Yo Ho PUFF MONKEY,

  Let us not get confused here. My ladies have grown a touch too tall, enough that I chose to carefully tie them over. Better that then too prune in the middle of flowering. Sh102690A.jpg

 I know your one week into flower, and you can maybe tie them over without lousing up the flowering cycle. BUT if you should decide to cut back a full 1/3, then I would recommend putting them back into veg, if your going to cut. That way you will reduce the stress, and when all looks good then slide them back into flower, This pic is where I started the pull, I then adjust more and more till I have what I want.

It's your call bro...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I would tie them down. You can then harvest vines of top buds. You could clone any of the cuts at this point. I would trim the bottom branches since after you tie down the tops the bottoms won't get much light. Then put some wire fence on top to tie down the tops to in a scrog. I used to do that when I had a small cab grow.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you guys....i'm gonna try to train them with trellis netting. the branches and stalks are a bit more bendier than they usually are.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

a 1000w hps, 8-12" from  the top of the canopy should still provide enough penetration to the plants even though i'll have them tied down with the trellis net....i hope....


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't cut anything, just tie them down, gradually in order to avoid the stem breaking. You don't need extra room, just tie one plant in the direction of it's neighbor and vice versa.

I had a similar problem with plant height.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

i think they are grown, cut, dried, cured, and DONE BEEN SMOKED BY NOW ronnie.

I think i need to log off ive seen 20 random posts by this new guy and its starting make me think hes the only one here; trolling.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 11, 2011)

oh my god! I just noticed the starting date of this topic. I am so sorry members. I guess I am screwing this forum up 
This is the 1st and last (till now) forum I ever joined. I really dont know a bit about forums. Just wanted to help people. sorry


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

no big deal. as soon as i spread some more rep around ill give you some (tcbud got some 5 min ago.)...just watch those dates when you look at the bottom of the forum in related searches.


----------



## mountain man (Apr 1, 2011)

Break her neck.  Go in and grab it at about 3/4 length of the plant and snap her over.  
  It almost seems to hurt to do it, but she will rebound fine. And, produce a gnarly cola from that mended break on up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya know, I see this is an old thread but the knowledge gained still can serve someone...I noticed PuffMonkey said he had 1000wHPS and he was goin to put it 6-12inches from the tops? wouldn't that crispify all the tops of any plants being that close to a 1kw sodium light. A buddy of mine had that same problem with a leggy AND armmy Sativa that was under a 600w sodium and it was baking the tops pretty hard. fortunately he figured out that he could tie them down to keep them a safe distance till harvest


----------



## niteshft (Apr 4, 2011)

I did HST 4 weeks into flower without any issues except that when the plant healed it tried to straighten the bend and I had to add weight to help the bend stay put. Reason I did it in flower is because that is where it stretched.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 5, 2011)

I was reading this thread thinking ***, puffmonkey has been around since Noah was a boy, Couldn't imagine him asking such a rookie question.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Apr 5, 2011)

lol...it was kinda rookie..and so was i lol. i guess i should post some pics of what i've been up to in cali...NCH and I now race each other to harvest.


----------

